# Taliban blamed for "deadly phone virus" rumour



## GAP (18 Apr 2007)

Taliban blamed for "deadly phone virus" rumour 
Wednesday April 18, 2007 (0321 PST)
Article Link

 KABUL: The rumour, which raced like wildfire late Sunday among the country`s estimated two million cellphone users, said that anyone answering calls from certain numbers or codes would contract a fatal disease. 

"I find it necessary to assure the people that the rumour spreading around the city is absolute nonsense -- it`s baseless," interior ministry spokesman Zemarai Bashary told a news conference. 

"It`s the work of the enemy," said Bashary, using the government`s usual term for Islamist insurgents led by the Taliban, adding that they were trying to cause panic in the war-weary nation. 

"There are some numbers which contain the virus. As soon as you answer your phone blood comes out of your mouth, nose and ears and you die," said Kabul resident Mohammad Akter, who said he was told about the virus by a friend. 
More on link


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (18 Apr 2007)

Well,  unfortunately I have to dispute the debunking of this rumor.

I got a call from a 416 number,  next thing I remember I felt like my ears were bleeding and I was choking on my own blood and rage.  It was the NDP phoning me up for a contribution and they opened with a very not so flattering assertion Canadian troops.  (During their anti-imperialist war of aggression campain)

In my case it wasn't fatal,  I managed to recover, but the memory remains....


----------



## eyre (18 Apr 2007)

This rumour was taken quite seriously by the locals.  My interpreter was convinced it was true, and an ANA officer I'm working with swore five people were killed by 'electricity or lasers' emanating from their cell phones.  I tried to explain the impossibilities of that, to no avail.  This is a culture where rumours flourish, and this example goes a long way to explain the effectiveness of certain types of propaganda.


----------



## 392 (18 Apr 2007)

I know that the Afghan people are somewhat "behind the times", but talk about gullible. I could see if the rumour had said that a computer virus would shut down their cellphones, but to think death could be transmitted wirelessly.....that just leaves me speechless....


----------



## zipperhead_cop (18 Apr 2007)

Why do we need tanks over there, when we could just get a big supply of voodoo dolls and medicine man "death sticks"?   :


----------



## MediTech (18 Apr 2007)

Man, if my parents hear about this I'm never going to get a cell phone.


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Apr 2007)

Ever read *Cell: A Novel* by Stephen King?  Scary!! But pure fiction. 

From the Publisher

WHERE WERE YOU ON OCTOBER 1ST AT 3:03 P.M.?

Graphic artist Clay Riddell was in the heart of Boston on that brilliant autumn afternoon when hell was unleashed before his eyes. Without warning, carnage and chaos reigned. Ordinary people fell victim to the basest, most animalistic destruction.

And the apocalypse began with the ring of a cell phone....

(key Twilight Zone music)


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (18 Apr 2007)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Why do we need tanks over there, when we could just get a big supply of voodoo dolls and medicine man "death sticks"?   :



Well if we started doing that stuff,  we would instantly radicalise the Muslim population against us.  Apparently they have "issues" with foreigners who use witchcraft - go figure ;-)

(I am of course saying all of this in jest)


----------



## Spring_bok (18 Apr 2007)

Reminds me of a time at Poli Sharki ranges when one of the fellas told some locals that the US put a man on the moon.  Blasphemy!!  Near started a riot.


----------



## Mike Baker (18 Apr 2007)

Med.Tech said:
			
		

> Man, if my parents hear about this I'm never going to get a cell phone.


I know, best not show them the link


----------



## Marauder (18 Apr 2007)

Ah yes, another sunny, 7th century day out and about in the Dar Al Islam.

Boy, it sure sucks being stuck here in the new millenium, living the kaffir life in the House Of War (which ironically isn't getting its collective ass kicked on a daily basis like ye ole' House O' Submission/Peace...)


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (19 Apr 2007)

Someone must have found an Afghani translation of Hitchhiker's Guide to The Galaxy.


----------



## MikeM (19 Apr 2007)

The sky is falling .. The sky is falling!! :


----------



## NL_engineer (21 Apr 2007)

> "There are some numbers which contain the virus. As soon as you answer your phone blood comes out of your mouth, nose and ears and you die,"



So if we get rogers, bell, and telus to send them all the old phones people are getting rid of to the Taliban; we should be able to kill them all :


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (21 Apr 2007)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> So if we get rogers, bell, and telus to send them all the old phones people are getting rid of to the Taliban; we should be able to kill them all :



Remember,  we'd need to get a certain political party  to call them for donations.

But in all seriousness,  there is a program now to give old cell phones to streetwalkers and homeless.  (Even without sim cards or the like a cell phone can call 911)

I remember watching a CBC report about hot the Taliban would go into a village Canadians just left and take the toys the soldiers left.  Why not put some sort of tracking thing into a toy?


----------



## NL_engineer (21 Apr 2007)

Zell_Dietrich said:
			
		

> But in all seriousness,  there is a program now to give old cell phones to streetwalkers and homeless.  (Even without sim cards or the like a cell phone can call 911)


you forgot to mention that they have no number etc. (and rogers is the only company with sim cards; I Think)



			
				Zell_Dietrich said:
			
		

> I remember watching a CBC report about hot the Taliban would go into a village Canadians just left and take the toys the soldiers left.  Why not put some sort of tracking thing into a toy?



could get costly, and I don't think the CF will shop at the Spy Store 


Edited to fix ulr


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (22 Apr 2007)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> you forgot to mention that they have no number etc. (and rogers is the only company with sim cards; I Think)
> 
> could get costly, and I don't think the CF will shop at the Spy Store
> Edited to fix ulr



I think Bell and telus are the only companys that don't use sim cards.  And I was just saying,  if a group has such a poor understanding of technology that they think anwsering a phone can cause you to bleed,  maybe we could do some really really obvious things to find out which cave they're hiding in.  (No I'm serious)  EW somehow finds me if I transmit for more than 10 seconds - how about we hide a small tranmitter inside a soccer ball.  Programmed to be idle untill it hears a send signal (save batteries) then it will send out a 30 second message every 5 minutes.  

Teach them to take toys from children! :threat:


----------



## benl (22 Apr 2007)

wow.....utterly speachless.....I don't know wether to be angry at such stupidity or feel sorry for the people who are actually that ignorant!


----------



## GAP (22 Apr 2007)

Is it any different than the unreasonable fear created within North America during the SARS issue?


----------



## benl (23 Apr 2007)

The obvious answer would be yes, because SARS was at least transferred like any other biological virus, from person to person through the air, mucus, bodily fluids etc, where as there is no possible way for a biological virus to be transmitted through radio waves (not sure exactly if that's the principal that cell phones operate on) to an organism!!!  
These people obviously have NO concept what so ever of the limitations and function of technological equipment of ANY kind...and you know what, I just answered my own question right there...that is kinda sad, not in a boo hoo everyone should have a TV and a computer and a microwave oven kind of way, but in a holy crap these people live in a tiny dark bubble kind of way.
At the risk of ranting a bit here, It's issues like this that further solidify my belief that we not only are doing the right thing in 'Ghan but we basically belong there.  Someone who gives a rats ass about basic human liberties and rights does anyway and if that's us then great...Personally I can't wait to be a part of the good that we're doing over there and give a huge thank you to the boys that are and have been there, I'm proud as hell of them...It's no easy job, just read a couple AAR's by BDS in the "lessons for the infantry in Afghanistan" thread, on the combat arms infantry board, and it paints a pretty clear picture of what life is like over there for our soldiers.
Keep at it guys and may the wind be at your back!!


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (23 Apr 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> Is it any different than the unreasonable fear created within North America during the SARS issue?



SARS  Severe Asian Racism Syndrome?


----------



## Frank67 (4 May 2007)

Sounds like they may have been talking about a " fatal disease "on thier cell phones. Like a fatal computer virus. Taking things a bit literal mabye?

Frank


----------

